# Join in on the Fun



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I live in Western Maryland .... I love anything outdoors ... hunting Morels (fungi) fishing, deer hunting ...**** hunted with my dad for years ....
used to hunt squacks too but I don't eat them anymore so I stopped .... I do have an albino gray mounted though ...

mostly now I just deer hunt and Morels 

I used to use a Rem Mountian rifle stainless in 25-06 ... It was made just one year ... had the trigger worked, floated the barrel and glass bedded ... and a B&L elite 4-12 scope .... kinda retired now ... sub MOA ... Just break it out now and then at the range for Sh%ts and giggles and shoot 600 yrds ...
Main deer rifle is a Rem 30-06 ADL shooting 150 gr ballistic tips or soft point boat tails .... it has a 3-9 B&L elite on it with rain guard ... love it 

Muzzleloader is a TC Black Diamond 50 cal 
shooting Hornady SST and 2 pellets of triple 7 ... great powder ... easy to clean just spit on a patch and run it through ... 100 yrds 3 shot = one hole .... they are tight to load but are right on ... clean or dirty barrel 

Bow is a Hoyt MT Sport .... quiet is the word here for this bow ... trimmed out with Whisker biscuit rest ... and Sims Noise red products ... bow shoots better than I do ... lol 

Lots of other stuff too .... Shot trap, sporting clays, pistols .... 

Guess I'm just an OUTDOOR HO


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

*If there was a knife season*

for deer I'd knife hunt also.

Surfchunker you sound a lot like me. I shoot the following deer rifles for hunting and plinking targets:
Remington M700 BDL Varmint Special in the .308
it likes the Federal Premium 165gr boat tail
Remington Model Seven carbine also in the .308
it shoots the Fed Prem 150 grain Nosler Ballistic Tips
Muzzle loader: TC Encore 50 caliber
Coyotes/Bobcats/Fox & target guns
Winchester Model 70 Feather light in the .243
it likes Winchester Supreme 55 grain ballistic silver tips
TC Encore 22-250
I'm shooting Federal Premium Vital Shock 
55 grain trophy bonded bear claw

Bow: Matthews Q2 Easton Epic 400 carbon with
100 Grain 4 blade Muzzy's

I probably enjoy bow hunting more than gun hunting, but I like long range varminting also.
Anything to keep me in the woods longer!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*varmet rifles*

now you wanna talk about one holers .... I've got a couple of those too .... A savage 22-250 custom Douglas barrel, custom trigger and after market stock .... I've got a 6-24 BSA scope on it with a bipod ... just about takes the fun out of it ... chronographed it with hornady 55 gr moly coated V-Max at 3800 ... and Fed prem. Seirra Gameking 55gr hollowpoint boattail 3680 ... 

for 150-175 and under it's a Rugger 22 Hornet in the bull barrel version ... floated, bedded, trigger worked with a Weaver 4-16 ... chrono'ed at 3300fps

both scopes have a 1/4 dot at 100 yards recticle

My favorite day at the range was at the site in day before deer season (before I became a member) I had the 30 & 25 06's along with the Hornet ... I shot the 25 first at 100 yrds to just make sure and it was perfect ... 1" high at 100 ... then shot the 30 a few times to finish dialing it in .... the asked my spotter if he cared if I shot the Hornet ... he said sure go ahead ... what target are you going to shoot he said ... The one I shot at first with the 25 I said ... I told him I'm going to hold on the bullet hole from the 25 ... 25 caliber bullet hole with a dot that covers 1/4 ... All I had to do was cover the hole with the dot and squeeze ... Crack ... don't see anything buddy he said .... I told him then I musta put it in the hole ... he gave me the funniest look and said shoot again ... and I obliged him .... squeeze and crack .... he looked around at me and said he could see the ragged edges of the hole flapping in the breeze as my bullet passed thru the hole again with out touching it ... ONE MORE TIME he begged ... this time I nicked the paper just the slightest bit ... You can bet I took that target home


----------

